# msn mac



## sora-chan (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour ! J'espère poser ma question au bon endroit si ce n'est pas le cas je m'en excuse :S 

Alors voilà : 

Il y a pas longtemps (même pas une semaine) j'ai eu un ibook G4. 
Je fais des commus et pour cela j'utilise msn, mais le problème est que, sur amsn que j'ai installé (la version msn mac est pire...), je ne vois pas les groupes ! Y a t il un moyen de remédier a ce problème ?? c'est embêtant car je ne peux plus aller sur mes commus...

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Oizo (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour !

Sur aMSN, pour voir les contacts par groupe je vais sur le menu "Affichage" puis "Trier les contacts par groupe".


----------

